# amazon flex - whats the deal with saturday blocks



## CDuber (Sep 13, 2015)

Amazon Flex driver in Vegas. Past few weeks on Friday nights when I log in to schedule blocks at 10pm, same as every other day, blocks never show up. I know that there's deliveries going on Saturday because I asked but for some reason they just don't show up in my app. Only on Friday night, no issue any other day. And I've only worked 20 hours so far this week so I know it's not Amazon capping my hours. Is anyone else having this issue and is there anyway to fix it?


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

CDuber said:


> Amazon Flex driver in Vegas. Past few weeks on Friday nights when I log in to schedule blocks at 10pm, same as every other day, blocks never show up. I know that there's deliveries going on Saturday because I asked but for some reason they just don't show up in my app. Only on Friday night, no issue any other day. And I've only worked 20 hours so far this week so I know it's not Amazon capping my hours. Is anyone else having this issue and is there anyway to fix it?


More drivers beating you to it?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

CDuber said:


> And I've only worked 20 hours so far this week
> so I know it's not Amazon capping my hours.


...but then again......

do you see a pattern ?


----------



## CDuber (Sep 13, 2015)

UTX1 said:


> ...but then again......
> 
> do you see a pattern ?


Well I worked 24 hours the week before when i couldn't get a block on Friday night.


----------



## CDuber (Sep 13, 2015)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> More drivers beating you to it?


I've been beaten before when trying to schedule 2nd blocks but I still always see the schedule blocks tab pop up in the app, doesn't show on Fridays though. No clue what's going on


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

CDuber said:


> Well I worked 24 hours the week before when i couldn't get a block on Friday night.


Not that pattern, what I meant was - there's nothing wrong with your device,
nothing wrong with your internet, you're right on the app at 10:00:01 PM,
just like any night you get blocks, but this time you don't even see the orange bar appear.
Other drivers obviously got blocks at 10, even the less nimble because they're
at the warehouse on Saturday loading packages. This happens selectively.

Wouldn't worry though, check Sunday and/or Monday nite. It usually rotates.


----------



## aflexdriver (Jul 15, 2016)

They appeared today (saturday) at 5:41. When I woke up at eight I saw the notification and they were all gone. The early birds got them all


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

aflexdriver said:


> They appeared today (saturday) at 5:41. When I woke up at eight I saw the notification and they were all gone. The early birds got them all


the 05:41 was likely one block. forfeit from a hung over driver.


----------



## CDuber (Sep 13, 2015)

Still doesn't make sense though. Twice today I saw the new blocks are available notification but the schedule blocks bar never popped up. Why would the app keep me from scheduling on Saturday only?


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

CDuber said:


> Still doesn't make sense though. Twice today I saw the new blocks are available notification
> but the schedule blocks bar never popped up. Why would the app keep me from scheduling on Saturday only?


Can I offer you some background on this ?

I think this mentions some of the points that apply in this case..

https://uberpeople.net/threads/amazon-prime-flex-delivery.37893/page-88#post-1268710


----------



## redrad (Mar 15, 2016)

CDuber said:


> Amazon Flex driver in Vegas. Past few weeks on Friday nights when I log in to schedule blocks at 10pm, same as every other day, blocks never show up. I know that there's deliveries going on Saturday because I asked but for some reason they just don't show up in my app. Only on Friday night, no issue any other day. And I've only worked 20 hours so far this week so I know it's not Amazon capping my hours. Is anyone else having this issue and is there anyway to fix it?


I roll Saturdays in Vegas and haven't had an issue getting Friday 10pm blocks. Sounds like it could be some sort of rotational/limiter in your case. You might be lucky this week, there was an hour wait just to get into the warehouse this morning. I left with 67 packages at 11:10am after arriving at 9:45am for my 10am block.


----------



## cynamin (Jul 8, 2016)

redrad said:


> I roll Saturdays in Vegas and haven't had an issue getting Friday 10pm blocks. Sounds like it could be some sort of rotational/limiter in your case. You might be lucky this week, there was an hour wait just to get into the warehouse this morning. I left with 67 packages at 11:10am after arriving at 9:45am for my 10am block.


How did your block turn out? Were you able to get it done within the block time although you started late? How did you organize your packages? Did the Amazon nav take you to the location in an orderly manner?


----------



## redrad (Mar 15, 2016)

Finished at 1:50pm, nav routes were surprisingly solid. I was in a hurry so I just threw the packages in the car and sorted it out on the fly. I find that once I make a little bit of room after the first half dozen or so deliveries everything goes pretty fast. I was pretty happy with how quickly I knocked it out considering the late start.


----------



## Williebean (Jul 27, 2016)

CDuber said:


> Amazon Flex driver in Vegas. Past few weeks on Friday nights when I log in to schedule blocks at 10pm, same as every other day, blocks never show up. I know that there's deliveries going on Saturday because I asked but for some reason they just don't show up in my app. Only on Friday night, no issue any other day. And I've only worked 20 hours so far this week so I know it's not Amazon capping my hours. Is anyone else having this issue and is there anyway to fix it?


How long does it take for them to email you back after applying for the job?


----------

